# Zommari Leroux vs 20 trillion ants



## Crimson King (Jul 3, 2009)

Because 99% of the matches are too boring and lack creativity.

1. The ants are bullet ants

2. The ants are driver ants

Zommari is human speed.


----------



## Azrael Finalstar (Jul 3, 2009)

Zommari uses a couple ceros. both scenarios. could they even pierce his skin


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Jul 3, 2009)

But Zommari only has 50 eyes!


----------



## Zaru (Jul 3, 2009)

Zommari takes control of the ant queen


----------



## Sin (Jul 3, 2009)

Zaru said:


> Zommari takes control of the ant queen


How is he supposed to be able to tell which one that is when there's 20 trillion of them?


----------



## Starrk (Jul 3, 2009)

Turns into pumpkin; rolls over ants; match over; wtf is wrong with you?


----------



## Zaru (Jul 3, 2009)

Sin said:


> How is he supposed to be able to tell which one that is when there's 20 trillion of them?



Oh, he has all the time in the world.

Not like ants can reach a hovering object.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Jul 3, 2009)

I thought we were'nt supposed to take this thread seriously?


----------



## Deleted member 45015 (Jul 3, 2009)

Zommari just spams _Bala_ or chucks down a _Cero_.


----------



## Grandmaster Kane (Jul 3, 2009)

Zomari doesnt need to release.

He could just spam cero


----------



## Dante10 (Jul 3, 2009)

Wouldn't he just talk about how much he loves Aizen, then get owned.


----------



## Platinum (Jul 3, 2009)

Make it 20 trillion of those Japanese Kamikaze ants and then we will have ourselves a battle .


----------



## Gig (Jul 3, 2009)

Zaru said:


> Oh, he has all the time in the world.
> 
> Not like ants can reach a hovering object.



The Ant build a mountain out of there own bodies to reach him once they reach him they begin to swarm all over him probing for weaknesses and targeting identified weak spots like the eyes, hollow hole, mouth eventually some will get inside him and begin to devour him from the inside while the ants outside will continue there well coordinated attack 

Behold the might of the Ant 
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qOe5Lmyyxiw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Shock Therapy (Jul 3, 2009)

damn those ants are tough


----------



## ChINaMaN1472 (Jul 3, 2009)

He only wins if he finds a way to funnel them for mindless Ceros.


----------



## Azrael Finalstar (Jul 3, 2009)

Gig said:


> The Ant build a mountain out of there own bodies to reach him once they reach him they begin to swarm all over him probing for weaknesses and targeting identified weak spots like the eyes, hollow hole, mouth eventually some will get inside him and begin to devour him from the inside while the ants outside will continue there well coordinated attack
> 
> Behold the might of the Ant
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qOe5Lmyyxiw[/YOUTUBE]



that might work... if he were a crab


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Jul 3, 2009)

Zommari is an Urchin right?


----------



## Platinum (Jul 3, 2009)

Don't underestimate the ants .


----------



## Crimson King (Jul 3, 2009)

Zommari is human speed 

Bullet ants are around 2.5 cm long.

20 trillion can cover roughly 7km2


----------



## Dante10 (Jul 3, 2009)

hadomaru said:


> that might work... if he were a crab


Or retarded, which he is...


----------



## FanB0y (Jul 4, 2009)

As others have already said, he spams cero. Wow, what a creative way to win!


----------



## skiboydoggy (Jul 4, 2009)

FanB0y said:


> As others have already said, he spams cero. Wow, what a creative way to win!


He'd ran out of reiatsu before he's done.


----------



## KazeYama (Jul 4, 2009)

At that speed he would get covered before he could cero them all. Then unless he started ceroing his own face off he would be in trouble.


----------



## Zaru (Jul 4, 2009)

skiboydoggy said:


> He'd ran out of reiatsu before he's done.



We have never seen someone of captain level run out of reiatsu, as far as I recall. Reiatsu isn't like chakra.


----------



## Sazabi24 (Jul 4, 2009)

Pokemon trainer: Released Zommari! use Rollout!

A few years later...

Wild ants have fainted.


----------



## skiboydoggy (Jul 4, 2009)

Zaru said:


> We have never seen someone of captain level run out of reiatsu, as far as I recall. Reiatsu isn't like chakra.


He gets physically and mentally drained then, unless you want to argue that they have infinite stamina, which they don't.


----------



## Zaru (Jul 4, 2009)

Zommari uses gonzui and sucks out all ants souls


----------



## skiboydoggy (Jul 4, 2009)

Zaru said:


> Zommari uses gonzui and sucks out all ants souls


He can't use gonzui unless shown.

And prove ants have souls. :ho


----------



## Azrael Finalstar (Jul 4, 2009)

Cero is at least City Block busting, how many blocks would Twenty Trillion ants fill?


----------



## Abigail (Jul 4, 2009)

hadomaru said:


> Cero is at least City Block busting,


Not a normal Cero.


> how many blocks would Twenty Trillion ants fill?



About 87.


----------



## Stroev (Jul 4, 2009)

Banzai Queen Ant! Banzai!


----------



## Azrael Finalstar (Jul 4, 2009)

Ranmyaku Arashi said:


> Not a normal Cero.
> 
> 
> About 87.



1. Espada level Cero. he could hypothetically use grand rey cero, which is multi-block busting

2. So he shoots 87 normal ceros or about 5 grand rey ceros.


----------



## Stroev (Jul 4, 2009)

Espada cero is block busting, fine whatever.

Gran Rey? Multiblock busting? Never.


----------



## Azrael Finalstar (Jul 4, 2009)

Survivor said:


> Espada cero is block busting, fine whatever.
> 
> Gran Rey? Multiblock busting? Never.



Why would it be banned in Las Noches if it wasn't.


----------



## Orion (Jul 4, 2009)

We saw a gran rey used by a person 2 ranks above Zommari in power and it wasn't multi-block busting so why would zommaris be?


----------



## Azrael Finalstar (Jul 4, 2009)

Orion said:


> We saw a gran rey used by a person 2 ranks above Zommari in power and it wasn't multi-block busting so why would zommaris be?


yes it was


----------



## Orion (Jul 4, 2009)

Link removedits a couple of those buildings wide and never actually destroyed anything so again negative on multi city blocks.


----------



## Zaru (Jul 4, 2009)

Excuse me but the size matters here, not the destructive power

Unless you're telling me ants survive espada ceros


----------



## Orion (Jul 4, 2009)

Zaru said:


> Excuse me but the size matters here, not the destructive power
> 
> *Unless you're telling me ants survive espada ceros*



Who knows with how useless cero has been lately,and as for size we don't have any idea how big his cero is he never used  a regular one let alone gran rey and I seriously doubt he can just spam gran rey cero.


----------



## ChINaMaN1472 (Jul 4, 2009)

Assuming he can fly, he would win as well.


----------



## Crimson King (Jul 4, 2009)

ChINaMaN1472 said:


> Assuming he can fly, he would win as well.



They build a bridge up to him 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=faDJJ7Kl7BA&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Azrael Finalstar (Jul 4, 2009)

Crimson King said:


> They build a bridge up to him
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=faDJJ7Kl7BA&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]



right that wouldn't take 5 hours...


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 4, 2009)

Zaru said:


> Oh, he has all the time in the world.
> 
> Not like ants can reach a hovering object.



twenty trillion ants? Yes they can

Also, ants with wings.


----------



## Elite Ace (Jul 4, 2009)

Depends on what Zommari thinks is appropriate. If he feels the need to explain his powers to them, then he could provide them with valuable time and knowledge. 

Are ants bloodlusted


----------



## Crimson King (Jul 4, 2009)

Elite Ace said:


> Depends on what Zommari thinks is appropriate. If he feels the need to explain his powers to them, then he could provide them with valuable time and knowledge.
> 
> Are ants bloodlusted



Ants are always bloodlusted


----------



## Dante10 (Jul 4, 2009)

Starting distance is 20 paces apart. If he fires a Cero that close chances are the ants would get caught in the explosion and some would fly on him. 

Once that happens its over.


----------



## Eternal Pein (Jul 4, 2009)

Cero, thats all you need to know


----------



## ChINaMaN1472 (Jul 4, 2009)

WAIT!

Do ants have enough reiastu to pierce Zommari's hierro?


----------



## Dante10 (Jul 5, 2009)

ChINaMaN1472 said:


> WAIT!
> 
> Do ants have enough reiastu to pierce Zommari's hierro?



Once they crawl into his mouth its over.


----------



## Chibi kitsune (Jul 5, 2009)

Crimson King said:


> They build a bridge up to him
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=faDJJ7Kl7BA&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]




wouldn't that work to his advantage, as they're all be in one spot for a cero



Dante10 said:


> Once they crawl into his mouth its over.



they ain't getting through those massive lips, so they crawl into those massive nostrils of his


----------



## ChINaMaN1472 (Jul 5, 2009)

And would the ants have enough strength to withstand him moving at Sonido speeds against the wind?


----------



## Dante10 (Jul 5, 2009)

ChINaMaN1472 said:


> And would the ants have enough strength to withstand him moving at Sonido speeds against the wind?



The OP said human speed he ain't Sonidoin shit.


----------



## Fawful (Jul 5, 2009)

Ants take this in a stomp. Ants have more intelligence than Zomarri, and could easily devise a strategy to kill him while he is delivering his long speech about his powers.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Jul 5, 2009)

Lets make these the Siafu from Crystal Skull and then we'll talk


----------



## The Saltiest Pizza (Jul 5, 2009)

Oh, here's one.


Zommari reiatsu crushes. 


...actually... that could work.


----------



## Elite Ace (Jul 5, 2009)

Madara42 said:


> Oh, here's one.
> 
> 
> Zommari reiatsu crushes.
> ...


 
IIRC then reiatsu crush only works on souls and things that have reiatsu

Prove ants either have souls or reiatsu


----------



## Lucaniel (Jul 5, 2009)

Ants are pretty much the most soul-less living things around, no reiatsu crushing for them.


----------



## Vault (Jul 5, 2009)

This thread wtf


----------



## Lucaniel (Jul 5, 2009)

Don't like humour in your OBD?


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Jul 5, 2009)

Lucaniel said:


> Ants are pretty much the most soul-less living things around, no reiatsu crushing for them.



Well by law of equivalency Mana=Spirit pressure=Ki=Chakra=Yoki etc.All living beings should have life force. Make this 20 trillion ROBOTIC ants instead.

EDIT There was a cartoon character called Atom Ant if I recall, he could solo or add Antman from the avengers so he can control the ants.


----------



## Kiyoshi (Jul 5, 2009)

Just how blood lusted are these ants?

If sufficiently, Zommari kills many ants.  They come back as hollow bullet ants.


----------



## Azrael Finalstar (Jul 5, 2009)

20 trillion ants couldn't work together properly.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Jul 5, 2009)

hadomaru said:


> 20 trillion ants couldn't work together properly.



They would if it were these ants
DA

I know they're a different subspecies than the ones in this fight but still.


----------



## Endless Mike (Jul 6, 2009)

20 trillion ants would weight about 60,000 metric tons


----------



## Azrael Finalstar (Jul 6, 2009)

Endless Mike said:


> 20 trillion ants would weight about 60,000 metric tons


Well, if they formed a ball, he couldn't lift them.


----------



## Endless Mike (Jul 6, 2009)

hadomaru said:


> Well, if they formed a ball, he couldn't lift them.



And they could roll over him


----------



## Azrael Finalstar (Jul 6, 2009)

That'd be pretty epic actually.


----------



## Crimson King (Jul 6, 2009)

Endless Mike said:


> And they could roll over him


----------



## Juri (Jul 6, 2009)

wow!! i'd pay to see that


----------



## Azrael Finalstar (Jul 6, 2009)

i'd rep you but i have repped too much today.


----------



## TSC (Jul 6, 2009)

For a moment I actually thought that said Aizen's Bankai.

That would be even more epic.

Ants >>>>>>>>>>>>>>Aizen's bankai


----------



## Agmaster (Jul 6, 2009)

Reiatsu crush!


----------



## Dante10 (Jul 7, 2009)

Agmaster said:


> Reiatsu crush!



Ants have souls? 

Do they?


----------



## Ulti (Jul 7, 2009)

Ants can beat the Bleachverse


----------



## Zaru (Jul 7, 2009)

hadomaru said:


> Well, if they formed a ball, he couldn't lift them.



He could take the souvereignity of the ball


----------



## ChINaMaN1472 (Jul 7, 2009)

I like how the picture says Aizen Banzai.


----------



## Animus (Mar 29, 2010)

100 Trillion Ants vs. Senbonzakura Kageyoshi.

The Ultimate Showdown of Ultimate Pride.


----------



## Pacifista (Mar 29, 2010)

Too many ants for Zommari to share his amore....but I'm sure the ants would love a piece of him.


----------



## Mappa Douji (Mar 29, 2010)

"Just as planned" says Aizen as the ants rip Zommari to shreds.


----------



## Azrael Finalstar (Mar 29, 2010)

YOU NECRO'D IT!


----------



## Cthulhu-versailles (Mar 29, 2010)

Zommari can walk on air or whatever it's called for Bleach. However, with only human speed he'll have a hard time running away from the ants. for instaces, they could form a giant hand to grab him. Still, it depends on how high Zommari goes and continues to try to climb to while firing off generic cero's. 

Not sure. Ants have a good chance since the fight begins at 10 yards.


----------



## Azrael Finalstar (Mar 29, 2010)

Cthulhu-versailles said:


> . for instaces, they could form a giant hand to grab him.


i want what your smoking


----------



## noobthemusical (Mar 29, 2010)

He smokes nothing its natural.


----------

